# Indiatlantic/Melbourne Florida



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

My fiance and I are looking into this area for our honeymoon in June. Anyone know much about this area? Are there any good/fun things to do besides the Orlando area stuff? Thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Dennis, out of curiosity, why Indialantic/Melbourne? Is it the proximity of the 'mouse' and beaches?


----------

